# Bow hunting in rifle season.



## tyler nunn (Nov 15, 2010)

My remington 243 770 model 
and bow


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

30-06 and bow


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

muzzleloader 
i take my bow out sometimes


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

the Ruger 25-06 baby


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

I use my 300 ultra mag during the first few days(overkill never fails). A week or two into the season I will hunt with my bow in greenspace around the town in places were deer know they wont be shot at with rifles. I can get alot closer to houses were the big boys hang when they get pressured. I get 51 yards from a house and hang my stand were houses and streets create bottlenecks in the woods. Its quiet, and it works everytime!


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

1965 belguim made browning 30-06 and my 2010 mission maniac bow


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

well i dont have a rifle season. but its shotgun and i have the mossburge 500 slug gun and alien x in te tree with me.

man i thought PA already started. i hunt on the border and can see pa form my stand and it sounded like a war zone over there.


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> well i dont have a rifle season. but its shotgun and i have the mossburge 500 slug gun and alien x in te tree with me.
> 
> man i thought PA already started. i hunt on the border and can see pa form my stand and it sounded like a war zone over there.


it's bear season


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I voted on bow but I will also be using my new Ruger M77 .270 bolt action but I will mainly be using my bow probably 90% of the time, and 100% of the time down here in florida but I will take the rifle with me to Georgia and kill 1 first with the rifle and then hunt with my Z7 the rest of the time.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

We have three hunters and only two .30-30's.... which means I'll be toting a stick and string for a fair part. Of course, with only a buck tag and needing at least 4 points on one side, the lever action will most likely make an appearence or two. The freezer's empty


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

browningRAGE said:


> it's bear season


lots and lots of bears got shot then haha.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Our November firearms portion ends tomorrow. I ended up shooting a buck with a 20" spread and 5" bases with my muzzleloader on video. Time to duck hunt and hopefully fill my last bowtag with another target buck..


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Our rifle season comes in on monday, i will be takin my bow.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Im going to use a leaf and a rain drop to kill my deer lol.

I have already killed a 6 with my 280 New England firearm I will prob use it for a couple more hunts, and then after that i will be using my Tikka 270 with my Luepold VX 2 scope


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

There are some places that don't allow bows during rifle seasons.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Where I live is called the Calgary bowzone. My bowhunting spot is 5 miniutes away from my house so I go out pretty much everyday. Up here right now gun season is about to end (Next tuesday). I was already able to shoot a whitetail with my rifle, so now I have to get a mulie with a bow. And our bow season started sept 8th. So I guess I would be using both?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

browningRAGE said:


> the Ruger 25-06 baby


is it a No. 1 or an m77 bolt action?
The reason I'm asking is because I REALLY like Rugers, I just bought a M77 all weather 270, I'm thinking of taking the synthetic stock that it has and getting it dipped in Realtree AP!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i just got back from gun season, i shot my first deer with a gun this year too. i use my rifle all the time. Savage .308


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i wouldn't hunt gunseason with a bow.. atleast not the opening weekend and week.. there is no point

Dylan,

How you like that gun? shoot good? kick bad?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

nahh not much kick, i imagine it kicks a little more than a normal .308... only because mine is a tad lighter because it is a youth model. but nah not much kick. i love the gun


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> nahh not much kick, i imagine it kicks a little more than a normal .308... only because mine is a tad lighter because it is a youth model. but nah not much kick. i love the gun


a 308 for those small WI deer? lol


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

yup brett. a .308 isnt that small of a round dipstick. my dad uses a 30-06


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> yup brett. a .308 isnt that small of a round dipstick. my dad uses a 30-06


same here. But our deer are still like 100 pounds bigger! lol


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

not necessarily bro... there are alot of huge deer around her hahah


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> is it a No. 1 or an m77 bolt action?
> The reason I'm asking is because I REALLY like Rugers, I just bought a M77 all weather 270, I'm thinking of taking the synthetic stock that it has and getting it dipped in Realtree AP!


it's a M77 standard, but i have a M77 limited all weather 280 and love them both!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Dylan,

I run an 30-06 now and its a great gun, but my dad runs a 308 blr and i really don't like having to bring two sets of ammo.... 

Brett,

if those "huge" canadian whitetails are only 100lbs bigger, you need to find a different adjective to describe them... no offense


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

hunter14 said:


> same here. But our deer are still like 100 pounds bigger! lol


Them didnt look like 300# deer...just sayin! hey...we get bigger Racks!


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

I killed a coyote this morning with my Remington 270


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

only thing i don't like about rugers is the bolt throw... they are nice guns all in all and seem to shoot good


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Bow this year, .270 next year...


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

SET THE HOOK said:


> Them didnt look like 300# deer...just sayin! hey...we get bigger Racks!


No, my whitetail was only about 250ish. but up north they get bigger. My dads mulie on the hoof was way over 300. And ya, you may get those "racks" but we get the racks that are better.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

browningRAGE said:


> it's a M77 standard, but i have a M77 limited all weather 280 and love them both!


ya I am a big ruger fan, they don't have the best triggers but they are really accurrate. I have 6 different rugers, a 10-22, a 77/22 .22 mag. bolt action, a single six 22 and 22 mag (comes w/ 2 cylinders), a Ruger Blackhawk .45 colt with a 7.5" barrel, a Ruger M77 Mark 2 compact laminate with a stainless steel barrel in a 7mm-08 (very good looking gun) and my latest one is my Ruger M77 All weather stainless in a .270 and has a Timney trigger which is very nice. And my Dad has a Super Blackhawk .44 mag Bisley with a 7.5" barrel. I want to get a N0. 1 in a 25-06 but right now I have some other things to buy.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

only gun hunt on 30 degree mornings. then get back to camp take some clothes off grab th .22 mag and go check some traps.


----------

